# Will switching one of my trade choices "reset" my application?



## Wilamanjaro (30 Jan 2012)

April is coming up and I've spent over a year on the "merit list", so things are looking promising. When I applied I was not allowed to select Combat Engineer, now I see that they are accepting applications for the trade. Can I drop one of my three choices and replace it with Engineer and not lose my "position" for the other two trades? I will contact the CFRC tomorrow, I'm just wondering if anyone has maybe done this successfully. (Changed one of their three choices at the last minute and got the offer on the newly selected trade or either of their two original choices?)


----------



## SevenSixTwo (30 Jan 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> contact the CFRC tomorrow



But honestly, I would "imagine" that the only thing affected would be your removal from one of the three merit lists.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (31 Jan 2012)

It you've already had an interview you may have to do another one, and may have to rewrite the cfat if you did not score high enough for your new choice.

C.G.R


----------



## Charles (31 Jan 2012)

I'm in a very similar position. I spoke with my file manager, and I was told that I would have to wait until April (when the trades may open) to interview. I'm also looking into switching a choice to Combat Engineer. Call your CFRC and see what they have to say. I'd love to hear what you hear.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (1 Feb 2012)

Hey there Charles, so I have successfully switched one of my trade choices and have rearranged the priority of them without effecting my other choices. She assured me that my exisiting merit list position would not be changed and that I had a high enough score on my CFAT to not have to write a new one. The only thing I have to do is be interviewed for the new trade, which has been set up for March 5th.

Here's how it looked:

Choice 1: Vehicle Tech - merit listed
Choice 2: Crewman
Choice 3: Hull Tech - merit listed

Here's my new situation:

Choice 1: Combat Engineer - interview pending
Choice 2: Vehicle tech - merit listed
Choice 3: Hull tech - merit listed

So all seems well, hopefully April brings good news for all of us. Good luck to you, let me know if you change works out.


----------



## Charles (1 Feb 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, which recruiting center do you go to?

I was told that I was unable to interview for any trades until they opened up (which may happen in April). My fear is that by the time I am able to complete an interview and be merit-listed again, the openings will all be filled up.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (2 Feb 2012)

I deal with the Victoria, B.C. recruiting centre. You can PM me if you like. Again, let me know what happens with your application, it's good to hear what other people are doing.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Feb 2012)

Charles said:
			
		

> I was told that I was unable to interview for any trades until they opened up (



If that is what they told you, then that's how it is. What the other CFRCs do has no bearing on the one you deal with. Yours may have a pile of applications that is CN tower-high and doesn't need to have to deal with more when trades are closed.


----------



## Charles (2 Feb 2012)

I understand that, and I do not think badly of my recruiting center. It is fairly popular, so I expect that is the case.

I simply want to set myself up for success, which may include transferring my file to a different CFRC. I have done that once due to moving cities, and there were no troubles with it. 

I mean no disrespect. I only want to better my chances of receiving an offer.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Feb 2012)

I'd be careful about switching your file to a different recruiting centre, you may be creating work just to end up in the same spot.


----------



## Charles (2 Feb 2012)

Fair enough. I don't want to cause any trouble for anybody. 

I would still love to hear what happens with your application, Wilamanjaro. Keep us posted!


----------



## JMesh (2 Feb 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I'd be careful about switching your file to a different recruiting centre, you may be creating work just to end up in the same spot.



Additionally, at least in some areas, you can't change CFRCs if you live in the same place. In Newfoundland, there are two CFRCs, each with their own areas (Bishop's Falls eastward is covered by St. John's, westward of that is covered by Corner Brook). When I initially applied I lived in St. John's at university. I had an apartment in there and could get in no trouble. When I moved home (15 minutes westward of Bishop's Falls) for the summer, they moved my file to Corner Brook despite the fact that it was more work for me and more costly for the CF (I could've stayed at my apartment instead of at a hotel).


----------

